# It came from space



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=070918032309.snshi71r&show_article=1

Sounds like the begining of several horror movies.:zombie:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow. Wouldn't a space virus get our minds off global warming. Hope it's not catchy.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Is it wrong that I kinda hope it is going to spread?:xbones:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Not found. Just a blank page.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If their dead start rising they're screwed.

This could be cool. I'm gonna hafta keep an eye on this!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

cue background music, remember just shoot'em in the head.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

got it now.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

That's pretty wild right there.


----------

